# What to do for broody mama



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Yesterday my silky started sitting on an egg and won't get off so it looks like she's going to be a mama. Any advice on what to do regarding feeding and watering her while she's on the nest would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is she some where she can't get to food and water easily? Is she in with other breeds?

If the above is no, then you don't have to do a thing because she knows what to do. She'll get off the nest first thing in the morning to eat, drink and defecate. And many times when you go in to the coop to feed or hand out something special to the others, she'll join in and then return to the nest.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Is she some where she can't get to food and water easily? Is she in with other breeds?
> 
> If the above is no, then you don't have to do a thing because she knows what to do. She'll get off the nest first thing in the morning to eat, drink and defecate. And many times when you go in to the coop to feed or hand out something special to the others, she'll join in and then return to the nest.


She is with other breeds and can get out to eat or drink I just have not seen her do so. I put a handful of food in front of her in the nesting box this morning hoping she will eat a little. Generally though they are free range so she can get out anytime she wants to


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Momma knows! That's the best thing about having a broody hen, she does all the work. It is very cute to see her teach them how to eat and what to listen for. Love seeing that! Keep us posted!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

kaufranc said:


> Momma knows! That's the best thing about having a broody hen, she does all the work. It is very cute to see her teach them how to eat and what to listen for. Love seeing that! Keep us posted!


I'm so excited! Thanks for the advice. Will keep you posted. Expected hatch day is October 2


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Depending on the other breeds you'll have to be cautious when the chick hatches. Some could care less there is a new presence, others won't have any part of a newbie. And if there's a chance others will lay in her nest, it would be good to mark the eggs she's on so you can keep track of it.

And to add to the confusion, if its been in the 90's where you are the egg could have started self incubating so hatch date may be earlier than you expect.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Depending on the other breeds you'll have to be cautious when the chick hatches. Some could care less there is a new presence, others won't have any part of a newbie. And if there's a chance others will lay in her nest, it would be good to mark the eggs she's on so you can keep track of it.
> 
> And to add to the confusion, if its been in the 90's where you are the egg could have started self incubating so hatch date may be earlier than you expect.


Thanks!!! I will keep a close eye on them! My nesting boxes have privacy curtains but once it's hatched do you recommend I separate the momma and baby?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Nope, there is a cycle to this whole hatching thing. Her hormones triggered the need to hatch and it continues after the hatch in the form of raising the chick. When she's done it'll be obvious that the hormone over load she's been on will be over. I've never agreed with this thing of removing chicks from their mothers right after hatch. Its unnecessary unless the new Momma is confused over her roll.

I've got one now, a Hamburg, who is still calling her chick even though that chick is now her size. They're all different. My Chicklett will hold on to her chick for about two months, after that she's done.


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Day two


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a broody silky too. And a second silkie in training.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Would love to see some pics EV!


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Lol this morning went out to check on Edith aka broody momma and found my red sex link, pipsqueak, in the nexting box with her or more like on her! Lol


----------



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

So upon further investigation I'm not sure broody momma is sitting on anything and is simply broody. 

So now my question is do I leave her be or try to break her broodiness?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've found with mine its different from bird to bird. I've had some that get it pretty quickly and the hormones turn off, I've had others that are not going to budge until something hatches. 

With those really stubborn girls I put them in with a young male that has nothing but breeding on his mind. That usually works and breaks the broody within a couple of days. But, if its a young bird, have an egg or two ready because chances are she's going to turn right around and go broody again.


----------

